# can you?



## CLG (Jul 7, 2007)

Purchase a firearm while on probation? My buddy wants to get a firearm and come shooting with me but wants to get his own gun. I don't know what the exact crime was but it was minor not a felony or domestic in nature. Anybody have an Idea? Maybe one of the local friendly law enforcement officers might know?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd say no, but that's just my opinion.

Now I'll l give you my standard answer when someone asks a legal question; never ask legal advice on an internet forum. No matter how well intentioned the response is, it may be wrong, and the "BigShooter69 on HGF told me it was OK" defense isn't gonna hold much water. My advice would be contact your local PD or AG office and get the answer right from them. Or, your friend could ask his Probation Officer.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Seems to me his probation officer might have the answer. Don't you think? :smt076

:smt1099


----------



## CLG (Jul 7, 2007)

TOF said:


> Seems to me his probation officer might have the answer. Don't you think? :smt076
> 
> :smt1099


 IDK, I guess so he asked me so I am trying to help as much as I can.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Todd said:


> I'd ...BigShooter69 on HGF told me it was OK" defense isn't gonna hold much water.


No joke!!!! BigShooter69 is the one that that told me I could play my electric guitar in the shower as long as I kept my feet dry. BOOM! I can't wait to get my hands on that guy...

:mrgreen:

He almost talked me into the radiation-powered underwear too.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Snowman said:


> No joke!!!! BigShooter69 is the one that that told me I could play my electric guitar in the shower as long as I kept my feet dry. BOOM! I can't wait to get my hands on that guy...
> 
> :mrgreen:


But you learned your lesson to never trust BigShooter69 because his info is not always correct, didn't you? :smt033


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

CLG said:


> IDK, I guess so he asked me so I am trying to help as much as I can.


Until you do know I suggest you not hand him a gun of any kind. That is, unless you would like to have a Parole Officer assigned to you. IMHO


----------



## CLG (Jul 7, 2007)

TOF said:


> Until you do know I suggest you not hand him a gun of any kind. That is, unless you would like to have a Parole Officer assigned to you. IMHO


 10-4


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Geegolly (Oct 24, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes you can.

Not advisable though, since any possesion of a firearm while on probation is a direct violation of probation.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

If it is a probation violation then how can you say "you can"?
Are you saying it's a crime but they will let you commit it?

I'm not trying to be a jerk but if your buddy is contemplating violating his probation then I'm guessing he didn't have too bad a time where they put him before he had a PO.


----------



## Geegolly (Oct 24, 2006)

You can smoke crack while on probation too. It's illegal, but you can do it.

All he asked is if you can do it!!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, this one lasted longer than I expected, but I knew it would go south eventually.

*We don't discuss committing crimes, nor do we advocate criminal activity*. When someone asks if they can "do something," we *always* assume they are asking if they can do it *legally*. Answering any other way is just being pedantic and condescending.

Closed.


----------

